# GAH! Snow ate my DSC and ABS and a Question...



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

trying to get out of my driveway, switched off DSC to try rocking it.
now i have yellow DSC ABS and BRAKE warning lights lit. 
according to the manual, means my ABS, DSC and/or EBD have failed.
is there a thermal cutoff that resets itself if the rear brakes overheat?

(its not manually turned off, turning the igniton off then back on, i get the same thing) 
looks like i'm going to go for a dealer visit soon

whats a good service dept in the NYC area that doesnt have a long wait?
Life Quality BMW is off my list.
TIA

:banghead:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Give it some time, then restart.

At one point, my car stalled and I had to give it a couple minutes before it would restart.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

I just had all the warning lights light up like a christmas tree when I had the car smog tested for CA plates (on rollers - drive wheels only). The lights would not reset after a 15 minute rest, but they went away as soon as I hit normal driving speeds under normal traction conditions.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

rwg said:


> *I just had all the warning lights light up like a christmas tree when I had the car smog tested for CA plates (on rollers - drive wheels only). The lights would not reset after a 15 minute rest, but they went away as soon as I hit normal driving speeds under normal traction conditions. *


sounds like what happened, my rear wheels were spinning, front wheels stationary.
were the same lights lit up?
(DSC, ABS and BRAKE)

i hope getting up to normal driving speeds is all that i need to do, just called two service centers and they told me they have a backlog of about two months for appointments.
:banghead: (doing this alot lately)


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Yep. Same lights. I hope you can get it to reset without a service call. I wish I had paid more attention to when they went off, but I was trying to get back to work and the phone rang and then I looked down and everything was back to normal. It was within about a mile at the most.


----------

